# Inability to void without straining



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

Any other ladies experience this problem? I can void about 50%, but the rest I have to "push" out, otherwise I would always have residual urine and the result would be chronic infections. I am not incontinent.... it's the reverse problem actually.I've always had somewhat of a problem with this my whole life, but it became worse after I gave birth and then a whole lot worse after a supracervical hysterectomy (I'm 51).I am reluctant to have the complete urodynamic profile that my gynecologist said that I could have if I really want to get to the bottom of this, because my experience is that whenever they start poking, probing or cutting.... things get worse than they already are. She said I have some sort of parasympathetic nervous system malfunction that may be at the root of this as well as some other "spastic" problems that have such as with the G.I. tract, respirations, heart rate... etc. When the G.I. tract is misbehaving (as in full of gas), the bladder also misbehaves. It's as if I've lost some of the sensations in some portions of that area.I also experience feeling as if I have to void almost constantly. It's not really pain... it's like a muscle contraction. Very uncomfortable. But no matter how much the sphincter contracts, I often can't let the urine out without straining.Any advice from ladies who have "been there" with this type of bladder thing (it's not very common among women... usually men with prostate problems have this issue)??


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie..I did have similiar problems in the past. The doctor put me on a medication for spasms of the bladder. Do you feel this is happening to you? I might have overlooked this in your post because I'm in a hurry. The medication worked, but after I had surgery, I didn't need the med.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Rowe,If you're referring to Detrol, my doctor told me I cannot take that due to some other medications that I am taking. I don't mind the feeling that I have to go as much as I mind having to strain to pee...







The typical post hyst surgery of "tieing up" the bladder would not help this. I've been reading about possible surgical procedures that might help my particular problem, but if I can get on an adrenergic block agent, I might be able to avoid the bladder neck incision type of procedure.Thanx for trying to help me.... as you know, I do appreciate that....  Evie


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Evie there are other anitspasmotics for the bladder if that is what's causing your urinary retention. (Of course you probably are on them for your IBS spasms) But then again if it is neurogenic, there are meds to treat that too. (ugh more meds)







Not good to pool urine because later in life you will have chronic UTI's. I remember straining after all my abd surgeries because my bladder wouldn't empty due to spasms. (some spasms hurt, others didn't)







I really hope that you consider the Urologist route. You have enough to deal with without the bladder issues!







 Belinda


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

Belinda... can you toss out the names of a couple of meds that might stop the spasms?My gynecologist told me that she thinks there is a problem with the bladder neck, itself, also. So there is more than one problem going on. It's actually more typical of what happens to men with prostate problems. The pressure to push the urine out is counteracted by the spasms and the bladder neck dysfunction (it was damaged when I gave birth, and as long as I had a large fibroid uterus, it pressed on my bladder enough that I could urinate without to much todo... but now that I have no uterus, there is nothing there to help it out anymore. I can start a stream and void about 50% of the bladder's contents, but the rest would stay unless I "grunted" a bit...





















I'll probably die of systemic UTI someday that goes undetected in a nursing home... just like my Dad did.For now, I can still push it all out, but it's getting old.In the future I already know I'm going to have to have some corrective surgery for a rectocele and a cystocele. Both are also contributing to this problem.The IBS makes everything worse... and no I don't take antispasmodics for that. The Depakote has calmed the seas in that respect. If anything, I get constipated more often now (I have alternating IBS).I guess if/when I get to the point I just can't stand it anymore, I'll go see my husband's very progressive urologist (he's the best). But the idea of being poked and probed or having more surgery really upsets me because working in a hospital an engaging in ER, Lab, Radiology and Surgical conversations with clinical staff, I am fully aware of what can happen.....




























So I am going to pay a visit to the urologist after my July dance concerts and my vacation for an intial eval...and I'll go from there. Prefer to try the medication route first, of course. If this is what I think it is, I may need the surgery that cuts into the bladder neck right where the ureter connects to the bladder. I've read about the tests they would need to do to diagnose it.Course I could be totally wrong and it might be something else blocking the urine path. I never get bladder infections, however....


----------



## chris r (Apr 21, 2004)

To all,This is my first time chating with anyone that suffers from IBS. I have severe and cronic IBS with strictures in my urithera and uriters. I have suffered with my problem for 20yrs and was diagnoised with IBS 2 years ago.Both of my doctors feel that the diseases go hand and hand. I have found that the antispasmotics help with the urine voiding problems. I am stuck at home with the IBS and have not worked in 18 months.Let me know if Ican help any further.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you, Chris, for letting me know that I am not alone in this particular misery.I will speak with my doctor again about antispasmodics, however I may need to stop taking another med in order to be able to take one.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Have they mentioned doing an Intravenous Pyelogram (IVP) to assess your urinary tract system? Not a painful procedure and better then guessing on their part if it's your bladder neck or other damage. I'm weary of those docs that "think" they know what the problem is without doing the proper tests. (but that's just me)Detrol LA, Ditropan XL, Bentyl and Levsin/Levbid are a few antispasmotics. There are several out there so maybe your doc can find one that's compatible with your current meds. Good luck Evie!  Belinda


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Belinda... isn't that one of the radiology tests where they inject contrast? If so, I'm allergic.I've taken Bentyl before for IBS spasms, but it made me so tired that I was unable to function so I had to stop it.I guess there isn't much I can do about this, short of surgery, but they may be able to diagnose it another way?I'm gonna ask around at work (I work with lots of nurses and techs).Thank you for the advice.....


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes it is with contrast.







Good luck!


----------

